# Florida Surf cam's



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

Good 411

some include: Tide info,temp,wind direction. outlook.

www.angelfire.com/fl/boardheads2/surfcams.html


----------



## berlix (Sep 7, 2009)

Good information.

I fish from north broward to Ft. Pierce on the east coast only, I am looking for a source for accurate surf water temps. 

I can find nothing.

Do you have a suggestion where to find this information?


----------



## Jigmaster (Apr 3, 2006)

*It's there>>>>>*



berlix said:


> Good information.
> 
> I fish from north broward to Ft. Pierce on the east coast only, I am looking for a source for accurate surf water temps.
> 
> ...


Scroll to Very bottom of paige (*Florida surf Maps*) :"*Ft. Pierce to Miami Beach *" when you open the link.

The whole state is covered by surfline. if you cant find it go dirctly to www.surfline.com type in (SOUTH FLORIDA) 
Their reports are powered by weather underground.

And a very accurate!

The added surf cams help along with tide in our surf fishing outings.


----------



## rob762 (Oct 22, 2007)

ordinarily you can use this link for water temps. FOr some reason it is down today.

http://www.srh.noaa.gov/mfl/analysis/?type=SST


----------



## SurfRat (Apr 16, 2005)

*Boat Beach Surf link Cams*

Boat and Beach link
http://www.weather.com/activities/recreation/boatandbeach/?from=breadcrumbs

Florida Surf Cams
http://www.angelfire.com/fl/boardheads2/surfcams.html


----------



## berlix (Sep 7, 2009)

thank you!!


----------

